# Bärenkopf gesucht!



## Gladiator6 (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ich suche den Kopf eines Bären als Grafik, und zwar abstrahiert, also mit möglichst wenigen Strichen! Im Prinzip genau wie die Tiger Grafik im Anhang nur halt mit einem Bär!

Weiss jemand wie ich sowas finden kann? Selber zeichnen ist halt nicht so einfach, um nicht zu sagen extrem schwierig...


----------



## ink (9. Januar 2008)

Mois
Schau mal da
http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/search/?query_id=36295990&page=1&brand_id=167959


----------



## Gladiator6 (9. Januar 2008)

Danke für den Link! Coole seite. Der Bär den ich gefunden habe ist mir leider etwas zu brav!


----------



## Gladiator6 (11. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht kann jemand gut Zeichnen oder kennt jemanden derdas für mich zeichnen könnte? Ich wäre auch bereit dafür zu bezahlen...


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

Dann stell die Frage in der Jobbörse 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/jobboerse-jobs-tutorials-de/


----------

